# Missing black cat - 3 years old



## Gemma culliss (Sep 20, 2012)

We've recently been on holiday and a neighbour was feeding our cats, i have brother and sister only 3years old. She is very outgoing tortie, and he is a very timid black cat if we have guests over he goes out etc. he has not returned home although we've been shouting him, the tortie sidter doesnt seem to be fretting at all shes eating sleeping comin ans going as normal. Could he still be around the area? Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, sorry to read your post, hope you find him soon.

Have you read the sticky in cat chat

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/141450-what-do-when-you-lose-cat.html

Pop your post in cat chat as well, if you say roughly what area your in, there may be members also from that area that could keep a look out for you

Clare x


----------



## SidBMartin (Sep 25, 2012)

A cat is very excellent in finding way back to its home. I think that sooner or later it will be back home if he want go back


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I expect he is still in the area, and hasn't gone too far. he has probably found somewhere cosy to stay. 

Have you tried putting posters through all your neighbours doors, asking them to look out for him, and to get in touch if they have any information.

put a photo on the poster if you can.

Ask people to check their garages, sheds and outhouses, and do this quite quickly, in case he has sneaked in somewhere and got stuck.

Good luck


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Gemma culliss said:


> We've recently been on holiday and a neighbour was feeding our cats, i have brother and sister only 3years old. She is very outgoing tortie, and he is a very timid black cat if we have guests over he goes out etc. he has not returned home although we've been shouting him, the tortie sidter doesnt seem to be fretting at all shes eating sleeping comin ans going as normal. Could he still be around the area? Has anyone experienced this before?


My friend has a cat who moves out every time the cat sitter moves in. She comes back when she's hungry, my guess is that he is still in the area, quite likely watching the house to double check that all is clear. That's what Susan (my friend's cat) does.


----------



## Gemma culliss (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for your posts!! Hes stil not returned will post some posters and grt my neughbours to check sheds etc, although my other cat is now seeming a little clingy


----------

